# NCAA tourny pickem



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok Boys and girls it is time again to set up your winning bracket in the NCAA tournament.

A few of you already got invites, but for those who are new or have since changed your names go ahead and join in.

You will need a yahoo account to join in.

Here is a link to join in.
http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/register/joingroup

The group ID# is *43986* and your password is:* hunting*

Try to name your bracket with your username so we can follow who is who.
Anybody is welcome to join, but please only 1 bracket per person

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

-*|*- You gotta love March . _O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't know who will win the tournament but was glad to see Duke go down again the other day.... go UNC!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

8 days to tip off.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok looks like the brackets are set and we need more to join in!!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

*()* 3 for 3 BYU did'nt let me down this year . I did'nt pick them this year :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to represent BYU, OUCH! Good thing I only picked them in one bracket.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh man utah state lost a close one . i should'nt of pick them O|*


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice showing by the teams from the state. I don't even know why I get my hopes up. Another one and done.

At least the Jazz got a win.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone catch the games over the weekend? Blake who? I'm so glad Oklahoma got it handed to them. The Griffin boys got totally exposed... if its not a dunk, they have a hard time hitting it. UNC - UConn in the final. This final four should be awesome.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone catch the games over the weekend? Blake who? I'm so glad Oklahoma got it handed to them. The Griffin boys got totally exposed... if its not a dunk, they have a hard time hitting it. UNC - UConn in the final. This final four should be awesome.


I guess I watched a different game than you, I would take Blake over Tyler any day of the week. I hate the fact that North Carolina is in the final four. _/O How about Lousiville flop, **** they looked bad. Nice to see a different team in there for a change, I am just happy Duke got taken out early.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone catch the games over the weekend? Blake who? I'm so glad Oklahoma got it handed to them. The Griffin boys got totally exposed... if its not a dunk, they have a hard time hitting it. UNC - UConn in the final. This final four should be awesome.


23 points and 16 rebounds is being "exposed"? :? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone catch the games over the weekend? Blake who? I'm so glad Oklahoma got it handed to them. The Griffin boys got totally exposed... if its not a dunk, they have a hard time hitting it. UNC - UConn in the final. This final four should be awesome.
> ...


He was averaging 30 before this game and his only "shots" came in the form of dunks or tip-ins. It appeared that he was out of his element on anything more than five feet from the basket. His team went 0-15 on threes before finally making one... yeah, I'd say thats exposed.  If nothing else, I'd take Tyler because 1) he is a Tar Heel, and 2) he's proved over all four years that he is anything but one dimensional (ie. Blake Griffin). When you need a clutch foul shooter, he can hack it. He busts his tail on the boards and can shoot from all over (including tossing in a three now and then). The guy is a total baller....more than I can say for Griffin. 8)

Oh... and three of the final four teams are there because they're just that good. Villanova deserves it because they played their way in.... I don't think they can run with UNC but it'll be a hell of a game anyway... much better than last nights effort by Oklahoma. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I will bet you that Blake Griffin will have more of an impact in the NBA than Tyler! UNC is a very deep and good team, they have great players at all positions, Oklahoma has one great player and four decent players. I am definitely not a Oklahoma fan and UNC proved that they are better, as much as I hate it. I am routing for Michigan State, they looked pretty dang good against Louisville, but I don't know if they have what it takes to win it all. I also want Villanova to win.

Riley I will give you that Tyler is a hustler and I like him a lot, I just don't think he has what it takes to be great in the NBA and I think Griffin does, but I don't know ****, look at my bracket, OUCH! LOL :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> He was averaging 30 before this game and his only "shots" came in the form of dunks or tip-ins. It appeared that he was out of his element on anything more than five feet from the basket. His team went 0-15 on threes before finally making one... yeah, I'd say thats exposed.  If nothing else, I'd take Tyler because 1) he is a Tar Heel, and 2) he's proved over all four years that he is anything but one dimensional (ie. Blake Griffin). When you need a clutch foul shooter, he can hack it. He busts his tail on the boards and can shoot from all over (including tossing in a three now and then). The guy is a total baller....more than I can say for Griffin. 8) You have already proven in the past you lack understanding of basketball, but when the perimeter players go cold it becomes easier to double/triple someone down low. You said Griff was exposed, not the guards/outside shooters. Big difference. The guy is/was a monster at the college level, extremely athletic, great rebounder. How you can dog on that shows your lack of hoop understanding. I guess you know more than EVERY NBA scout, since Blake will go 1st or 2nd according to EVERY NBA scout. :roll:
> 
> Oh... and three of the final four teams are there because they're just that good. Villanova deserves it because they played their way in.... I don't think they can run with UNC but it'll be a hell of a game anyway... much better than last nights effort by Oklahoma. :lol: I would say ALL four teams deserve to be there. I don't recall any team getting voted into the Final Four, remember this basketball not football.  :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I never claimed to know more than the scouts but honestly, I don't see him having a huge impact in the NBA. Maybe as a backup forward or something.... He'll get owned by the guys that are there now, especially if he can't stretch his range to more than just a few feet from the hoop. :lol: Thats the biggest thing I think that was "exposed" about him... he can't play outside the key from freethrow line down and since he's not some huge shotblocking center, he would pretty much need that ability to fit into the NBA where just anybody but the centers and sometimes even those guys can shoot from just about anywhere on the floor. About voting.... well, lets just say some locals benefitted greatly from the voting.... deserving or not. We are seeing now how well the playoff system works at weeding out those who claim to be deserving of recognition but when matched up against true powerhouses are sent packing in a hurry. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I will bet you that Blake Griffin will have more of an impact in the NBA than Tyler! UNC is a very deep and good team, they have great players at all positions, Oklahoma has one great player and four decent players. I am definitely not a Oklahoma fan and UNC proved that they are better, as much as I hate it. I am routing for Michigan State, they looked pretty dang good against Louisville, but I don't know if they have what it takes to win it all. I also want Villanova to win.
> 
> Riley I will give you that Tyler is a hustler and I like him a lot, I just don't think he has what it takes to be great in the NBA and I think Griffin does, but I don't know ****, look at my bracket, OUCH! LOL :lol: :mrgreen:


That seems to be what everyone is saying is that Tyler won't make an impact. I think anyone with that kind of work ethic and diverse skill set can make an impact somewhere. Blake may make the NBA or even the NFL but in the NBA, I think his limited range will wind up sitting him behind a truly good power forward or somebody like that, waiting for injury so he can step in and fill a role for a while. I see him in the same position as one of the Collins guys or somebody like that... who was real good in college but even in a starting role isn't a real main threat for the team they're on. Sure, he'll scrape together a few points, maybe even a double double once in a while and he'll probably be a good rebounder or be able to give the starters a good long break when they need one but a superstar.... I don't see it. Course, good thing is that he's only a sophmore so he's got two years to get better and he probably will but saying he'll come out as a top pick right now?? Thats kinda optomistic. I agree about Michigan State Jahan.... I hope they upset UConn too because I liked watching them beat up on Louisville.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I think hansborough is more of a harpring guy than anything. maybe a little taller, but the only reason he'll be any good is because of his hustle. That sounds familiar doesn't it?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2009 ... ugh-090330

ESPN thinks that Griffin is a stud and 1st overall in the draft. Hansborough will more than likely be a lottery pick but thats cuz the draft is weak. Hansborough would be a good back up for milsap once the jazz get rid of boozer.

Can you imagine Harpring and Hansborough down there trying to out hustle each other. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like some people are done for.....

Here are the standings after the fourth round 

Round 
Rank-- Bracket ------1 --2 --3 --4 --Semis --Finals ----Points --Possible Pts 
1 -Lifetime Hunter-- 24- 24 -28 -16 ----- North Carolina--- 92--- 156 
2 -Woolybugger---- 23- 28- 28- 8 ----- Pittsburgh-------- 87--- 87 
3 -coyoteslayer---- 22- 28 -28 -8 ----- Oklahoma--------- 86--- 102 
4 -MEEN----------- 23- 26 -20 -16 ----- North Carolina ---85--- 149 
5 -dibb03---------- 24 -24 -20- 16 ----- North Carolina ---84--- 132 
6 -bigbuckhunter64-23- 28- 16- 16 ----- North Carolina--- 83--- 131 
6 -OKEE----------- 23- 28- 24- 8 ----- Louisville ---------83--- 99 
6 -Jahan----------- 23 -28- 24- 8 ----- Louisville ---------83--- 99 
9 -BH3------------ 23- 22 -20 -16 ----- North Carolina ----81--- 129 
9 -callofthewild---- 27- 26- 20- 8 ----- Pittsburgh ---------81--- 81 
11-grunt_smacker-- 22- 26 -24- 8 ----- North Carolina -----80--- 128 
12 -PRO----------- 21- 26 -24- 8 ----- Louisville ----------79--- 79 
13 -TweedMadsen-- 23- 26- 24- 0 ----- Louisville--------- 73--- 73 
14 -itchytriggerfinger-- 22- 20 -16- 8 ----- Pittsburgh----- 66--- 66 
14 -idiotwithabow-- 20- 26 -20 -0 ----- Memphis ----------66--- 66 
16 -2litl2l8--------- 19- 22- 20- 0 ----- Oklahoma ---------61--- 61 
17 -Tree - - - - - No Pick 0 -


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody picked UCONN.

Riverrat77, Griff will be coming out in the draft, I'll gladly make a wager he is picked ahead of Hans, you taking?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd take blake over taylor though. You could've lost because of a technecality.  

Pay attention!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No, I won't take that wager because I think folks will buy into the hype on him but he'll be another disappointment when he gets there. If I were him, I'd go play football... something he's actually decent at. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No, I won't take that wager because I think folks will buy into the hype on him but he'll be another disappointment when he gets there. If I were him, I'd go play football... something he's actually decent at. 8)


Are you saying 30 NBA teams will be duped by the 'hype' created by the media? And, that he isn't good enough in your mind at basketball so he should give the sport up? NCAA player of the year, and Riverrat77 says he can't play. **** fine comedy right there! :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, thats what I'm saying. He's no Garnett, he's no Kobe and I think he's more along the lines of the "great" Collins brothers from Stanford. Looks great in college but basically a no-show at the next level.... he's only a sophmore in college for hells sakes. He's going to get owned at the next level and then he'll wish he HAD gone and played football or at least stayed for a few more years and worked on his game so he wasn't so one dimensional. A whole lot of good being player of the year does when your college team gets spanked on national tv.... :roll: And how is he player of the year anyway? Thibeet or whatever his name is from UConn plays just as well if not better in the middle than Griffin, and Hansbrough, well, you already know I think he's better. I didn't watch the guy play at Oklahoma during the season and only saw him play a couple games in the tournament... but best player in college? I don't buy it. I did see him play football.... I think he'd do well as a tight end and you can tell he's the same kind of guy on the basketball court (meaning he's a football player trying to pose as a good basketball guy). He's quick, big and obviously better suited to football than being a "finesse" basketball player. Maybe the rest of his team is so crappy that it makes him appear great... I don't know but I don't think he's player of the year at the college level... I don't know where they even came up with that nomination.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Making it to the Elite Eight is nothing to be ashamed of, and I am not a Sooner fan by any means. They were a # 2 seed, which means they made it to where they were expected to make it to. He has more athleticism than the Collins brothers, and yes the kid form UCONN is a better center, but Griff lead his team to the Elite Eight, has huge upside that will be developed as he plays in the NBA as a lottery pick. You say he needs "finesse", you mean like Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Shaq O'Neal? You say his range is limited, so was Malone's coming out of college, and all he did was end up a perennial All-NBA player, and shoo in for the Hall of Fame. I'm not saying Griff is as good as Malone, I am saying he has the talent to be at least as good if he works as hard as Karl did. Most rookies get 'owned' regardless of how good they are, only rare players like LeBron are able to play at that level right off the bat. I predict Griff ends up with a better/longer NBA career than your boyfriend from NC, who isn't even the best player on his own team.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I predict Griff ends up with a better/longer NBA career than your boyfriend from NC, who isn't even the best player on his own team.


 :lol: Nice..... I think he might be decent eventually, but I think coming right out of college is a mistake when he has two years left. Right now he's a raw, "I can overpower folks right around the hoop" kinda guy who could possibly develop into something really good if he would stay in school, get good coaching and get himself prepared to make more of an impact when he finally does go to the NBA. Going right now isn't going to do him any favors, other than maybe to his pocketbook. Oh... and Barkley and Karl could shoot a medium range jumper effectively... something Griffin hasn't shown an ability to do with any reliability. I predict he plays a few minutes per game in the NBA for a few years and then wishes he had gone on to start in the NFL for somebody at tight end. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Malone was an inside player only coming out of college. He developed his outside shot AFTER he was in the NBA. Same for his foul shooting. How do you convince a 20 year old kid he should stay in college when he will be a Top 3, likely top overall, pick in the upcoming draft? He would be turning down millions with a risk of injury to stay. He would be a fool to stay IMHO.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Malone was an inside player only coming out of college. He developed his outside shot AFTER he was in the NBA. Same for his foul shooting. *How do you convince a 20 year old kid he should stay in college when he will be a Top 3, likely top overall, pick in the upcoming draft?* He would be turning down millions with a risk of injury to stay. He would be a fool to stay IMHO.


With the prospect of millions over developing better talent... in todays economy, society or whatever... you don't. Sad because that very desire to get his dough now might wind up costing him in the long run because he'll be sitting a lot, spending time in developmental leagues, etc while trying to shorten the learning curve. I can see why he'd want to go, but there isn't much sense to it in my opinion.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Developmental league, for a lottery pick no less. Now your comedic talents are showing through. -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Developmental league, for a lottery pick no less. Now your comedic talents are showing through. -_O-


You don't think they'll have him playing summer developmental league somewhere if its proven right away that he's not "NBA ready" as soon as he's drafted? I don't think thats entirely impossible and maybe even quite probable. We'll see I guess but it won't surprise me one bit if he goes as a high draft pick or whatever and then thats the last we hear of him for a few years. :?


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the standings before the final game tonight.

If North Carolina looses, then the standings will stay the same.




Round

Rank Bracket ------- 1 --2--3--4--Semis -- Finals ---- Points ----- Possible Pts
1 Lifetime Hunter ---24 -24-28-16-16 ---	North Carolina--- 108 ---	140
2 MEEN ------------23 -26-20-16-16 ---	North Carolina ---	101 ---	133
3 dibb03 -----------24 -24-20-16-16 ---	North Carolina ---	100 ---	132
4 bigbuckhunter64--23 -28-16-16-16 ---	North Carolina ---	99 ---	131
4 Jahan ------------23 -28-24-8-16 ---	Louisville ---------	99 --- 99
4 OKEE--------------23 -28-24-8-16 ---	Louisville ---------	99 ---	99
7 BH3---------------23 -22-20-16-16 ---	North Carolina ---	97 ---	129
8 grunt_smacker ----22 -26-24-8-16 ---	North Carolina ----	96 ---	128
9 Woolybugger ------23 -28-28-8-0 ---	Pittsburgh ---------	87 ---	87
10 coyoteslayer ------22 -2--28-8-0 ---	Oklahoma --------	86 ---	86
11 callofthewild ------27 -26-20-8-0 ---	Pittsburgh --------	81 ---	81
12 PRO---------------21 -26-24-8-0 ---	Louisville ---------	79 ---	79
13 TweedMadsen ----23 -26-24-0-0 ---	Louisville ---------	73 ---	73
14 itchytriggerfinger--22 -20-16-8-0 ---	Pittsburgh --------	66 ---	66
14 idiotwithabow -----20 -26-20-0-0 ---	Memphis ---------	66 ---	66
16 2litl2l8 ------------19 -22-20-0-0 ---	Oklahoma --------	61 ---	61
17 Tree - - - - - No Pick 0 -


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the final standings after last nights game.

Congrats Lifetime Hunter for picking the best bracket

Thanks everybody for playing!

Round

Rank--Bracket-----------1---2-----3----4---Semis------Finals--------Points---Possible Pts
1---Lifetime Hunter ----24 --24----28---16----16---32 (North Carolina) --140 --140
2---MEEN -------------23 --26----20---16----16---32 (North Carolina) --133 --133
3---dibb03 ------------24 --24----20---16----16---32 (North Carolina) --132 --132
4---bigbuckhunter64 ---23 --28----16---16----16---32 (North Carolina) --131 --131
5---BH3 ---------------23 --22----20---16----16---32 (North Carolina) --129 --129
6---grunt_smacker -----22 --26---24-----8----16---32 (North Carolina) --128 --128
7---OKEE --------------23 --28----24----8----16----0 (Louisville) ---------99 --99
8---Jahan -------------23 --28----24----8----16-----0 (Louisville) ---------99 --99
9---Woolybugger ------23 --28----28----8----0------0 (Pittsburgh) --------87 --87
10--coyoteslayer ------22 --28----28----8----0------0 (Oklahoma) --------86 --86
11--callofthewild -------27 --26---20----8----0------0 (Pittsburgh) --------81 --81
12--PRO ---------------21 --26---24----8----0------0 (Louisville) ---------79 --79
13--TweedMadsen -----23 --26---24----0-----0------0 (Louisville) --------73 --73
14--idiotwithabow ------20 --26---20----0----0------0 (Memphis) ---------66 --66
15--itchytriggerfinger ---22 --20---16----8----0------0 (Pittsburgh) -------66 --66
16--2litl2l8 -------------19 --22---20----0----0------0 (Oklahoma) --------61 --61
17--Tree - - - - - No Pick 0 -


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Lifetime Hunter _O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Congrats Lifetime Hunter _O-


+1, you go girl!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Lifey.... nice pickins.


----------

